# Translator programmes?



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

As I am having problems tranlating some of the info in the French Camping-Car book does anyone know of a good translator program. I have tried the free online ones like "Babel-Fish" but they leave a lot to be desired.
Cheers sid


----------



## 90954 (May 1, 2005)

*Translator programmes*

http://dictionary.reference.com/translate/text.html

This link is the one that we use everyday with work..

It's never let us down.

Good luck


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sid

Here is another good online translator,

http://www.systransoft.com/

I think it may be the same "engine" that powers the Duncanfamily recommended site but it does let you translate a whole web page so it may be useful to them too.

Mike


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

In *Systran* I typed in

_Au stop, en bas du coteau, a gauche, puis 1ere route a droit et monter au chateau_

It came up with

_With the stop, bellow of the slope, has left, then 1ere road has right and to go up to the castle_

should have been.

_At the stop sign at the bottom of the hill, turn left and first right and drive up to the chateau_

Is it poor because of lack of accents.
Cheers Sid


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sid

But I think it would have got you to the "castle" :lol: 

By the way the in the french bit there is "1ere" I don't think that is standard French surely it is an abbreviation for "premier" so the translation software did not stand much of a chance.

Mike


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike. I see what you mean, I copied the French phrase as it was written in the book. I realise from what bit of French I know, it impossible to make a direct translation. If you know what I mean.
Cheers Sid


----------

